# algea growing on bottom sand



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have green algea growing on the bottom of my breeding tank, I do not have any plecoes or cories in there because Mum & Dad dwarf Parrots beat on them continually, I have a 24 inch double ho glo fixtue over the 20 gallon tank hanging 12" above the tank. Maybe too much light it's 108 total watts any thoughts from anyone. see the picture below, can I run just 1 bulb safely or will it damage the ballast? Or is that even the problem.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The GLO won't even fire with one bulb as far as I know. You have not seen mine yet. I kind of like mine green.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i had a shellie tank that got alot of algaie from the light i had a 70wat pc light so i put some gravel on top stuck the shellies in my 75 and put some plants in it and made it a shrimp and snail tank the decaying mold made good fertilizer for my plants they took right off. and thats nothing to worry about if you dont like it just stir up the sand a bit with your next water change and will be ok till your next one


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Double checked wattage it's only 48 watts total, I put a blue autunic bulb and removed the life glo bulb. It seems a lot less intense now. See how that works out.


----------

